# My NFC kitten - 9 months old



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

He looks like a monster - the perspective of the photo is a bit off I think!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

What a gorgeous cat - but by god is he huge!!!! As I said in my pm - bet your house is vibrating when he purrs!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow what beautfull cats massive infact lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh now your doing it on purpose  Im gona have to start bleating on to OH about getting a NFC


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Catlover2 said:


> He looks like a monster - the perspective of the photo is a bit off I think!


Gorgeous cat! what a lovely colour! They are all very lovely,you must be so proud!

Izzie


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

hes a lovely wegie!

my new wegie comes from some rather huge wegies, so no doubt he'll be a monster!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how gorgeous, beautiful colour.x


----------



## tinytiger (Apr 17, 2010)

Errrr - Kitten? :scared:
How much more will he grow? To the size of a pony *g* ?
He's gorgeous!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

awww beautiful


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful where did you get him from?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

My gosh he is HUGE  and so beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

who bred him?


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

from Elskendevenn in Essex.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

He is lovely


----------

